# CME Tools



## rake60 (Mar 15, 2012)

I like to sample around the import tool vendors.

On March 7th I placed an $80 order online with _*CME Tools*_
It has been just over a week since that order was placed and I haven't a word from them.

I called their toll free number this evening and a gentleman explained to me, in broken English:
_*"You order online, some things we might not have so we don't ship. Thank you."*_, end of conversation. scratch.gif

I sent them an email requesting a better update on the orders status but have received no reply as of yet.

This may be a vendor to avoid.
We'll see if they can come through with a delivery date or not.

Rick


----------



## Gordon (Mar 16, 2012)

I have used them in the past and have had good luck. Lately they seem to be having some problems. There are two guys who answer the phone and you will have much better luck with the guy who talks American. Call do not order online.


----------



## n4zou (Mar 16, 2012)

Gordon  said:
			
		

> Call do not order online.



These are hard times. They want to sell you product very badly. They will do everything possible to sell you product even if they don't currently have it in stock. This attitude is not limited to CME Tools. We've been spoiled in the (recent) past with fast delivery by a retailer that stocks large quantity's of the products they sell. Tight credit requirements and high inventory taxes are putting an end to this. When I was young it was common to wait 6 to 8 (or more) weeks for delivery of something you ordered by mail. The reason it took this long is the seller would collect orders for a month and when his minimum order requirement was met for that product, he would order and usually have the jobber drop ship the ordered products to his customers. We are being forced back to this way of doing business. If you need it 'now' call to make sure they have it now and be prepared to pay more for it.


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 16, 2012)

Rick, I just ordered a 6" horiz/vertical rotary table and a 5c spin indexer with tailstock from them. Took just a little over a week. I only spoke to the American? guy. However they didn't have any 5c collets sets in stock and he said all the popular sizes were out of stock also.  I dealt with them by phone.

  Just my experience with them.  They are located in Michigan.


 Ron


----------



## rake60 (Mar 16, 2012)

No reply from CME Tools today. 

I'm thinking _*Shars Tool*_ is a much better option.

They show what is out of stock on their website, and speak they my language.

Rick


----------



## steamer (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't know Rick...I've not had good luck with Shars....."precision Level" "hand Scraped" "top quality".....WEREN"T

Then I got attitude on the phone and by email after that.....Claimed the ground surface was scraped....blah blah

Not getting my business....


Dave


----------



## pete (Mar 16, 2012)

n4zou  said:
			
		

> These are hard times. They want to sell you product very badly. They will do everything possible to sell you product even if they don't currently have it in stock. This attitude is not limited to CME Tools. We've been spoiled in the (recent) past with fast delivery by a retailer that stocks large quantity's of the products they sell. Tight credit requirements and high inventory taxes are putting an end to this. When I was young it was common to wait 6 to 8 (or more) weeks for delivery of something you ordered by mail. The reason it took this long is the seller would collect orders for a month and when his minimum order requirement was met for that product, he would order and usually have the jobber drop ship the ordered products to his customers. We are being forced back to this way of doing business. If you need it 'now' call to make sure they have it now and be prepared to pay more for it.



Sorry N4, I totally disagree. The customer sets the standards and dictates how any business is run. All companys survive or fail due to that customer. To survive, You don't ignore your customers, And YOU DO NOT sell something you can't ship for weeks from the date of the order. That's not being spoiled. That's a comman customer business relationship. Shipping items by wagon took weeks in the 19th century. One would expect we've evolved a little past that. Jeff Beck at www,tools4cheap One of the best you'll ever deal with. I've been happy with him every time.

But after this thread? CME won't ever get an order from me. That alone shows the power of the internet and just how easy it is to lose customers.

Pete


----------



## steamer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta second the plug for Jeff at Tools4cheap....good man!

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Mar 16, 2012)

steamer  said:
			
		

> I don't know Rick...I've not had good luck with Shars....."precision Level" "hand Scraped" "top quality".....WEREN"T
> 
> Then I got attitude on the phone and by email after that.....Claimed the ground surface was scraped....blah blah
> 
> ...



I've bought from Shars several times. Mics and turning tools were all of reasonable quality for the cost.
There are some things I would not even consider buying from the import vendors. 

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Mar 18, 2012)

I finally received a reply from CME Tools today.

As copied from the email:

_*"Website prices have not been updated for a long tme due to tecnical reasons 
and most of prices not good. We don't sell too much thru website and did not 
pay attention to it. If you call us to order and cofirm new prices or buy from 
our eby store, you will be happy."*_

I suggested they cancel the order and I will stop payment on my credit card.

Off to _*Shars Tool*_ now to reorder what I need.

Rick


----------



## rake60 (Mar 21, 2012)

I received my tools from _*Shars Tool*_ today, two days after placing the order.







They feel as good as they look and calibrate very well.

I had taken the my 0 to 3" outside mics to work and those are the sizes I need most at home.

The 0 to 4" depth mic will be going to work and the two 60° center gauges will probably be lost in 
my basement hobby shop at some point in the near future. 
That's why I buy them two at a time. :

*Outside Mic Set:   $48.84
Depth Mic:        $45.95
60° Center Gauge   $2.50 each
Total with Shipping $118.01*

I can live with that.

Rick


----------



## Woz (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd have to agree with great service from Tools4cheap. Jeff worked out a special price for shipment to Australia and the items arrived within a week. I'll be using them again.

Woz


----------



## steamer (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad it worked out Rick!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 21, 2012)

what frustrates me with internet purchases is sites can be misleading.my latest adventure I need a battery for my drill driver a dewalt 10 years old. the dd is in good shape but one of the NiCd packs goes belly up . I shop the net I find USAbatteries and order one. I find the place is in Canada and the battery drop ships from Singapore the customs label says it is a gift worth $15 I paid 45 for the battery and waited a month to get it.  

It is crazy I have also ordered from a place gives a Brooklyn NY address my Credit card gets billed from Sidney and the part shipped out of Bangkok Thailand. you have to love the global economy.
Or Not. 
Tin


----------

